# From a loving, playful throat, Vore lovers unite.



## LostAngel (Feb 5, 2010)

*Opens throaty maw* Hello all.
I would like to swallow someone <3. Feel free to IM


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 5, 2010)

:< Swallow my knives. Doo et. All 5000 of them.


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 5, 2010)

See, the cool part is that you never go to my belly...


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 5, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> :< Swallow my knives. Doo et. All 5000 of them.



I'd rather cuddle you in my gullet and suckle you with my lightly clenchy throat.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 5, 2010)

why.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 5, 2010)

I said lay off the drugs mang


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 5, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I said lay off the drugs mang



I'd eat you anytime, wait what? D:


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

First wet dream was about Vore, i remember it rather vividly


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Feb 5, 2010)

didn't expect this here *sarcasm*



footfoe said:


> First wet dream was about Vore, i remember it rather vividly



lolwhut?


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 5, 2010)

Mmm my bones are so crunchy. It's so hot.


----------



## Seas (Feb 5, 2010)

If you guys chew on eachother, will it still be vore or will it be gore?
Which category overrides which?
:V


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 5, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> I'd eat you anytime, wait what? D:


you dont need red all over that pink mang



Seastalker said:


> If you guys chew on eachother, will it still  be vore or will it be gore?
> Which category overrides which?
> :V



would be neither in truth

Vore would be the swallowing
Gore would be tearing of limbs to which actually eating the said fur could or not happen


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Feb 5, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> If you guys chew on eachother, will it still be vore or will it be gore?
> Which category overrides which?
> :V



xD good point...maybe chew = gore....swallow = vore..or gore if theres blood????????
....

*headache*


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 5, 2010)

I thought vore was the act of eating.. and gore was just general blood and guts and things.

That would make it both, no? Unless in the case of swallowing.. because yeah.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 5, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> I thought vore was the act of eating.. and gore was just general blood and guts and things.
> 
> That would make it both, no? Unless in the case of swallowing.. because yeah.


they said chewing, but nothing about tearing


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Feb 5, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> I thought vore was the act of eating.. and gore was just general blood and guts and things.
> 
> That would make it both, no? Unless in the case of swallowing.. because yeah.



*points* this prolly answers the question and damn avi almost gave me a heart attack when it flashed *was not expecting that*


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 5, 2010)

~furfanatic~ said:


> *points* this prolly answers the question and damn avi almost gave me a heart attack when it flashed *was not expecting that*


Good.


... Good.


----------



## HeavyHoss (Feb 5, 2010)

Hahaa! I'm back to harrass the laws of nature once again! Hoss-pred ftw!


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Good.
> 
> 
> ... Good.


best avi ever


----------



## Riptor (Feb 5, 2010)

I think this is going to be a _fun_ topic. :3 I can tell already.



Riptor said:


> I think this is going to be a _fun_ topic. :3 I can tell already.



EDIT:



			
				Sugarmental said:
			
		

> Would Raptor Jesus be into vore?


Woah there, I never said _I_ was. I was saying that I can tell this is a topic that's going to get screwed around in a lot.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 5, 2010)

Would Raptor Jesus be into vore?


----------



## Riptor (Feb 5, 2010)

quote is not edit


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 5, 2010)

What is vore.
I know only useless words.
PHANTASMAGORIA.
UNDISTIGUINISHABLENESS.
Try to chew me, no vore will come out nor gore, but water. The water describes the life energy left, and when it's all spilled, I am dead. BOTH WAYS SOUTH. Anyway, my hand hurts from an injection of an unindentified liquid by a small needle.


SugarMental said:


> :< Swallow my knives. Doo et. All 5000 of them.


You now sound all cute E: because you have only 5000 knives.
I'd make each every one of you to drink an unknown liquid I froze and put in a secret device.
That means I like each and every one of you :3


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Feb 5, 2010)

As much as I love vore, this is the wrong place to start-up an RP, I think.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 5, 2010)

lol Que?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 5, 2010)

Hard vore is the only acceptable form of vore.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 5, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Hard vore is the only acceptable form of vore.


its true vore, not that gay soft vore where the fur get swallowed and is A'ok


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 5, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> its true vore, not that gay soft vore where the fur get swallowed and is A'ok


Yeah, seriously. If there's no blood, you're doing it wrong (unless you're a snake or something)


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 5, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> its true vore, not that gay soft vore where the fur get swallowed and is A'ok



Until the furry is screaming in pain due to gastric juices trying to break down the "Food". :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 5, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Until the furry is screaming in pain due to gastric juices trying to break down the "Food". :V


"D= why does it burn in here, I thought I'll be all snuggly in their belly"

Soft vore is for Pansies who like the concept but not the reality


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 5, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> "D= why does it burn in here, I thought I'll be all snuggly in their belly"
> 
> Soft vore is for Pansies who like the concept but not the reality



What do vorephiles find attractive about the digestive process?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 5, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What do vorephiles find attractive about the digestive process?


who said they have to find it attractive?


----------



## Marietta (Feb 5, 2010)

I had an on-going conversation about Vore with someone yesterday...
For the lawlz, this what he said:



> I actually fear for any guy's mental state if he climbs into bed with you xD
> 
> "Foreplay Ray?"
> "Nah, just season me first, I have some garlic and chives downstairs,  and preheat the oven to Gas Mark 6 will you?"



Funny.

I like Vore, but I'm relatively new to it. Well, I had heard bout once before on another forum and someone had posted a scene from the Jungle Book and I found myself oddly attracted to it... I got creeped out with myself and clicked out of it.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 5, 2010)

Does having a vore fetish lead up to having a shit fetish?

Because, you know how that fox you just swallowed is going to eventually come out.
Right?


----------



## Marietta (Feb 5, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Does having a vore fetish lead up to having a shit fetish?
> 
> Because, you know how that fox you just swallowed is going to eventually come out.
> Right?


Or a vomit fetish, because if it struggles enough, it could give you a stomach ache. And then I'm sure you can figure out what happens next.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 5, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Or a vomit fetish, because if it struggles enough, it could give you a stomach ache. And then I'm sure you can figure out what happens next.


True.

And also, then would having a pet that normally has to eat living prey, like a snake or lizard, be like a porn subscription for a vore fetishist?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 5, 2010)

I am now going to waste five seconds to find out what vore means.

-Vorarephila is weird! Who would fap to the thought of getting swallowed alive? I would shoot my way out.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 5, 2010)

What is this I don't even..


----------



## Dass (Feb 5, 2010)

...
Quoi?
Pourquoi?
Comment?
those of you without a Canadian education: What? Why? How?


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 5, 2010)

Everybody's different. People take this idea and turn it into a horror show.

Anybody heard of 'Markie?' I think of him when I think of vore. The idea of intimacy is preserved throughout the whole ordeal, and nobody gets HURT. Weak? How about this: Pain related fetishes are depressing.
My views on it all rest completely on the physical implications of the attractive entity in question.

Of course, if you're one who could care less about the processes and more about the 'point' of everything, this is all you really read...

Death and pain are turn offs, unless I'm trying to unlock stuff in a fun action game. Seriously, where's the feeling of satisfaction at all?

I seriously don't understand why people get interested in the fandom or anything else for reasons outside of anything COMFORT related.

'Thought out consideration' of possibly relevant factors automatically = 'gay.' Stupid.

Once upon a time, 'gay' simply used to mean 'happy.' I guess 'cynical' somehow got added to the list of definitions for 'happy' as well...*rolls eyes.*


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 5, 2010)

guzzlemuzzle said:


> Death and pain are turn offs, unless I'm trying to unlock stuff in a fun action game. Seriously, where's the feeling of satisfaction at all?


Ever heard of masochism? Yeah.

Soft vore makes absolutely no sense and you know it >:[


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 5, 2010)

Snuff and cannibalism never really appealed to me. I'm probably the odd one out here. :B


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 5, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Ever heard of masochism? Yeah.
> 
> Soft vore makes absolutely no sense and you know it >:[



Ever heard of 'imagination?' But I guess that really doesn't belong in the art world at all...(sigh).

Masochism. Is that a detailed way of saying 'can't step outside of the box?'

Then why don't we base everything off of 'actuality.'
Now Super Mario dosen't exist because Shigeru thinks, "I don't want to imply that plumbers should smash bricks with their heads...-THEY'RE BLUDGEONING THEMSELVES TO DEATH!!!"

Super Mario Bros. (1985) (T)
ESRB: Violence, Suggestive Themes.

And FF is the pinnacle of gay 'cause, "AHA! THOSE CLOTHES DON'T MAKE SENSE, CAUSE IT'S RIDICULOUS TO THINK THAT SOMEONE WOULD TRY TO PUT THAT ON! SCORE ONE FOR REALITY!"

May all creative minds gravitate in the direction of the pinnacle of 'wow'...-FOOTBALL!

*And so began the decay of the furry community and game industry alike...*


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry, I just prefer my fetishes to involve realistic things.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 5, 2010)

guzzlemuzzle said:


> Ever heard of 'imagination?' But I guess that really doesn't belong in the art world at all...(sigh).
> 
> Masochism. Is that a detailed way of saying 'can't step outside of the box?'
> 
> ...





Um...what do Video games have to do with a digestion fetish?


But what Shenzi was saying (Translation from Shenzebo to Zeke speak), that Softcore Vore is for pussies, blood and the sound of bones crunching is where it is at.


----------



## Brace (Feb 5, 2010)

Call me a pansy all you want, but I'm not a fan of hard.  For the most part I like my sex and violence separate.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Snuff and cannibalism never really appealed to me. I'm probably the odd one out here. :B


 
hey bby ;D I change yo mind?



Shenzebo said:


> Ever heard of masochism? Yeah.
> 
> Soft vore makes absolutely no sense and you know it >:[


 
My lady's a M. I'm an S.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

KilroyZTC said:


> Call me a pansy all you want, but I'm not a fan of hard. For the most part I like my sex and violence separate.


 
Sex and violence ALWAYS go hand and hand. Otherwise it's not as fun.


----------



## Brace (Feb 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Sex and violence ALWAYS go hand and hand. Otherwise it's not as fun.



Multitasking leads to poor quality workmanship


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 5, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Sorry, I just prefer my fetishes to involve realistic things.


...Which confirms that I'll meet an attractive female anthro-wolf one day, given that you're promoting ABSOLUTION in realism......on FAF.

Thanks for the uplift!

My capacity for creativity > actuality.
Yours = what makes up less than 15% of the game industry.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

KilroyZTC said:


> Multitasking leads to poor quality workmanship


 
You obviously haven't been with the right people then. I am an excellent multitasker.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 5, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Um...what do Video games have to do with a digestion fetish?
> 
> 
> But what Shenzi was saying (Translation from Shenzebo to Zeke speak), that Softcore Vore is for pussies, blood and the sound of bones crunching is where it is at.


Yes, you translated correctly.


KylieIsACannibal said:


> My lady's a M. I'm an S.


M here.


guzzlemuzzle said:


> ...Which confirms that I'll meet an attractive female anthro-wolf one day, given that you're promoting ABSOLUTION in realism......on FAF.
> 
> Thanks for the uplift!
> 
> ...


What


Stop talking about video games


----------



## Brace (Feb 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> You obviously haven't been with the right people then. I am an excellent multitasker.



It's just like... you wouldn't expect a triathlete to set a record in any one area.  This is just a case where the whole isn't more than the sum of its parts, for me.  Sorry.


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 5, 2010)

KilroyZTC said:


> Multitasking leads to poor quality workmanship



...As well as blandness and lack of appeal.

There's a 'mind' amongst us.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> M here.


Mreow ;3




Shenzebo said:


> What
> 
> 
> Stop talking about video games


 
I think he lives in a different reality...


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 5, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Yes, you translated correctly.



Okay. Just making sure.





> Stop talking about video games



I think he is bringing up irrelevance to justify making potshots for you saying that the softcore Vore makes no sense. 

Even though I am not into it, it does not make any sense to me unless they are the size of a fly or the creature is an animal that has to eat things whole...like a snake and some birds.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

KilroyZTC said:


> It's just like... you wouldn't expect a triathlete to set a record in any one area. This is just a case where the whole isn't more than the sum of its parts, for me. Sorry.


 
Well I suppose it's the kind of thing where only people who are into BDSM or anything like that would understand. It's really not difficult to bite the shit out of someone while giving it to them though.


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 5, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Um...what do Video games have to do with a digestion fetish?
> 
> 
> But what Shenzi was saying (Translation from Shenzebo to Zeke speak), that Softcore Vore is for pussies, blood and the sound of bones crunching is where it is at.



"...digestion fetish..."

"...digestion..."

You implied it, not me.

PS: I'm sure many creative minds were just tickled when Jerry tried to get that key out of Tom's belly, but went through a few...physically implied altercations in a few seconds of an 'inside view' clip.

And if you're clueless as to what cartoon I'm referring to, you're status as a furry must be pretty damn dull.

Then again, what does 'implication' have to do with ANYTHING furry?

Riiight...


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 5, 2010)

Can someone translate what he's trying to say?


----------



## MetroidBob (Feb 5, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Can someone translate what he's trying to say?


I haven't the foggiest clue, myself. It's sort of fascinating watch him, though. Like watching a trainwreck slowly happen.


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 5, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Can someone translate what he's trying to say?



No need.

"You're constrained on multiple levels of creativity."

Does that clarify things?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 5, 2010)

guzzlemuzzle said:


> "...digestion fetish..."
> 
> "...digestion..."




Vore is a fetish for digesting live things, and I shall call it thus.



> You implied it, not me.



Ya damn Skippy, I did. But what does video games have to do with it?



> PS: I'm sure many creative minds were just tickled when Jerry tried to get that key out of Tom's belly, but went through a few...physically implied altercations in a few seconds of an 'inside view' clip.



Kids Cartoon =/= Your fetish. 

Irrelevant.



> And if you're clueless as to what cartoon I'm referring to, you're status as a furry must be pretty damn dull.



What a valuable post!
Dude, I used to watch that cartoon when I was a kid.




> Then again, what does 'implication' have to do with ANYTHING furry?
> 
> Riiight...




Again: What a valuable post!


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 5, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Can someone translate what he's trying to say?



My idiotese translator will try it's very best, but all I can pick up are potshots, high concentrated levels of stupidity and irrelevance.


A part of me thinks he is a sock puppet of "MichealFoster".


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 5, 2010)

guzzlemuzzle said:


> No need.
> 
> "You're constrained on multiple levels of creativity."
> 
> Does that clarify things?


What, because I don't like murrypurry swallowing whole?


----------



## Brace (Feb 5, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> What, because I don't like murrypurry swallowing whole?



No, because your argument against it is that it's unrealistic, which is hypocritical because so is the fandom itself.  God, do you guys even speak autistic?  I mean geeze.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 5, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> What, because I don't like murrypurry swallowing whole?



Yeah, pretty much...and a part of me thinks that he may feel insulted by it.
:V

Even though I am into fantasy-esque things, I try to do some research on how things operate correctly.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 5, 2010)

KilroyZTC said:


> No, because your argument against it is that it's unrealistic, which is hypocritical because so is the fandom itself.  God, do you guys even speak autistic?  I mean geeze.


There's a difference between fetishes and hobbies, dood.  Edit: Also what Zeke says.


Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Yeah, pretty much...and a part of me thinks that he may feel insulted by it.
> :V
> 
> Even though I am into fantasy-esque things, I try to do some research on how things operate correctly.


Right, same here. It's just difficult to get into something that makes no sense, scientifically and all that. I guess I'm just different in liking realistic things? @.@


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 5, 2010)

KilroyZTC said:


> No, because your argument against it is that it's unrealistic, which is hypocritical because so is the fandom itself.  God, do you guys even speak autistic?  I mean geeze.




Just because it is fantasy-esue doesn't mean you can be a lazy bastard and use the excuse "lol it's fake and anyone who mlikes realism can suck a brick". Some people are more attracted to realism becuse it gives them a sense that IT IS REAL, even though it is fantasy than the Toony "Swallow whole without choking" approach. Maybe you do not like the realistic vore because it has an "Uncanney Valley" feel to it.

Realism can put people in that "Suspension of Belief" feeling. Like it is real, even though it is purely fictional.

@OP:
Don't bite her head off because she likes realism and you don't. 
And I meant that pun as a figure of speech. >.>


@Shenzi: I like you, but I still think you are a SF.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

Realism is sexy.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 5, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> @Shenzi: I like you, but I still think you are a SF.


Don't worry I'm in therapy


----------



## Brace (Feb 5, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Realism can put people in that "Suspension of Belief" feeling. Like it is real, even though it is purely fictional.



It can.  We seem to be discussing verisimilitude now though, which is a subjective issue.  I mean, essentially the thing is, any of us can give our reasons, but we can't give definitive reasons.  Also it feels really weird to post this


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 5, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Right, same here. It's just difficult to get into something that makes no sense, scientifically and all that. I guess I'm just different in liking realistic things? @.@



There is nothing wrong with realism, especially with fantasy. It suspends the belief of the person who views it. I personally like realistic Anthro artwork than toony, but toony (With the subject doing/saying something funny) lifts the mood.




Shenzebo said:


> Don't worry I'm in therapy



Good. :V


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

My only point is that if I'm gonna swallow someone whole there better be blood and snapping bones.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 5, 2010)

KilroyZTC said:


> It can.  We seem to be discussing verisimilitude now though, which is a subjective issue.  I mean, essentially the thing is, any of us can give our reasons, but we can't give definitive reasons.  Also it feels really weird to post this



I can't give/dont want to know why you like vore, but I can try to theorize on the style it is drawn as and why people like one versus the other. >.>

Kinda like fursuits and the stylization of the heads.


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 5, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Vore is a fetish for digesting live things, and I shall call it thus.
> 
> Constrained logic wins again.
> 
> ...



I do try...
Sig.


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 5, 2010)

KilroyZTC said:


> No, because your argument against it is that it's unrealistic, which is hypocritical because so is the fandom itself.  God, do you guys even speak autistic?  I mean geeze.



I happen to speak 'Contraction.'


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 5, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Don't worry I'm in therapy



Light definition of 'Theraputic':
"This is helpful."

Absolutionist definition of 'Theraputic':
"This is healthy."

Best definition of 'Theraputic':
"This is comfortable."

Cold in that closet, isn't it?

But I know of a warmer place...


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 5, 2010)

i like vore. IM me


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 5, 2010)

guzzlemuzzle said:


> I do try...
> Sig.



I see you like to play the "Strawman Game".





> Constrained logic wins again.



Says the "Strawman" who cannot construct a post without throwing the subject.





> Art and videogames are completely unrelated? *coughsports&shooterscough*



The way you constructed your posts threw your statement into "Irrelevant tangent". What you werte arguong with Shenzi was "Swallowing whole vs. Realistic Vore" . Video games have little to do with  the vore fetishism. 





> And the fandom's very foundation.



Okay. >.>




> ...Says the well informed scholar on the likes of furrydom. *applause*



I aim to do my research. -guffaw-





> ...Before gravitating towards the remote, most likely...


I gravitate to the remote now because of Sick fucks screwing around with my childhood memories. Tom and Jerry were on the top list of them. 



> And if by "as a kid" you DON'T mean anywhere between the late 80s and early 90s, I feel sorry for you.



-le sigh- 
Stupido....
La edad suficiente para beber, pero no la edad suficiente para conducir an SUV.

Again: What a valuable post!


Why don't you find another site to find RPers here. Apparently our "Lack ofcreativity and our minds that ruin video games" are bad for you.


----------



## Aden (Feb 5, 2010)

guzzlemuzzle said:


> *Opens throaty maw* Hello all.
> I would like to swallow someone <3. Feel free to IM



Get the fuck out.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i like vore. IM me


 
What DON'T you like?


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> Get the fuck out.



No need to respond if you could care less.

Fact: You so much as thought it worthwhile to comment.

So, is your species in any way related to creatures of an excessively pushy nature? That WOULD explain the hostility...


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> What DON'T you like?



it's not so much that i like everything as it is nothing bothers me


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> it's not so much that i like everything as it is nothing bothers me


 
I see. So you'd be open to getting the shit beat out of you by my girlfriend while I seperate your wrist from your hand and rip chunks of flesh out of your throat?


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> Get the fuck out.



No need to respond if you could care less.

Fact: You so much as thought it worthwhile to comment.

So, is your species in any way related to creatures of an excessively pushy nature? That WOULD explain the hostility...

Edit: Double post. 

Forgive me. I was rather 'preoccupied' earlier (and lost between pages...=/).


----------



## Takun (Feb 5, 2010)

guzzlemuzzle said:


> No need to respond if you could care less.
> 
> Fact: You so much as thought it worthwhile to comment.
> 
> So, is your species in any way related to creatures of an excessively pushy nature? That WOULD explain the hostility...



I think you mean "couldn't."


----------



## Aden (Feb 5, 2010)

guzzlemuzzle said:


> No need to respond if you could care less.
> 
> Fact: You so much as thought it worthwhile to comment.



Implying commenting takes effort



> So, is your species in any way related to creatures of an excessively pushy nature? That WOULD explain the hostility...



Ah yes. Species did it. That's, uh, great detective work, there.

\Don't let your fictional fetish define you, bro.


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 5, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> I think you mean "couldn't."



Actually, 'couldn't' would mean that the hostility stops there.


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> Implying commenting takes effort
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes. Species did it. That's, uh, great detective work, there.



Read my previous post.
(sigh) Vulgarity takes effort? I'll make a note of that. It'll do wonders should decide to make movies.

...


----------



## Qoph (Feb 5, 2010)

Keep it civil... OP, stop making double/triple posts please.  You admitted to the last one but you made a whole bunch before that.


----------



## Takun (Feb 5, 2010)

http://www.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/care.html

V: 

V:

V:


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 5, 2010)

I see a lock in the future. :V


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I see. So you'd be open to getting the shit beat out of you by my girlfriend while I seperate your wrist from your hand and rip chunks of flesh out of your throat?



fine with me


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

So I log into FAF today and the first thing I see is a very sexual PM from this taking talking about how he wants to vore me. What the fuck?


----------



## Aden (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So I log into FAF today and the first thing I see is a very sexual PM from this taking talking about how he wants to vore me. What the fuck?



Holy shit, you have to post it.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> Holy shit, you have to post it.



Titled: *From my playfully attentive gullet to you

*Hello. I'm GuzzleMuzzle.
I have the most lovely monsterously long tongue, and it's best experienced within my unique gullet of the most deliciously concieved design.

I know. Abnormal method of getting noticed. I apologize.
I'm really considerate, and profoundly generous. And you'd be super hard presses to find anyone else with as much of a capacity for free thought, and exquisite expression.

My licker is THROTHLING around in my gullet, and I'd like to pleasure you, sir.

If your interested, IM me back.

I don't believe in rules for physical pleasure. This will be 'your show,' so to speak.

PS: Ask Scotty about me if you want a bit of feedback.

...And 'pain and death free vore' is my specialty. 		


Sooooooooo.... where did this guy get the idea that I was gay and loved vore....?


----------



## Aden (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Titled: *From my playfully attentive gullet to you
> 
> *Hello. I'm GuzzleMuzzle.
> I have the most lovely monsterously long tongue, and it's best experienced within my unique gullet of the most deliciously concieved design.
> ...



Aaaaahahahhaaaaaa oh god I needed that

Thank you so much for sharing

\Not enough laughing emotes in the world...


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 5, 2010)

ugh jesus christ man


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> Aaaaahahahhaaaaaa oh god I needed that
> 
> Not enough laughing emotes in the world...


I responded with the only thought going through my head.

"what"

Then I went back to rockin' out to Megadeth.


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So I log into FAF today and the first thing I see is a very sexual PM from this taking talking about how he wants to vore me. What the fuck?


Eh, take it as a compliment. Besides ya kinda brought it on yourself.:grin:
You are the go to yiffer around here.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Titled: *From my playfully attentive gullet to you
> 
> *Hello. I'm GuzzleMuzzle.
> I have the most lovely monsterously long tongue, and it's best experienced within my unique gullet of the most deliciously concieved design.
> ...



Sig limits are too small.


----------



## Magikian (Feb 5, 2010)

I think I'm missing something here.

What is this shit?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Eh, take it as a compliment. Besides ya kinda brought it on yourself.:grin:
> You are the go to yiffer around here.


I don't even fucking like yiffing! Do furries not understand sarcasm?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm not much for vore but I do like the idea of being licked and nibbled at by someone


----------



## Aden (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't even fucking like yiffing! Do furries not understand sarcasm?



But do you like THROTHLING?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 5, 2010)

This thread needs to die. Painfully.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> But do you like THROTHLING?


NO



Scotty1700 said:


> I'm not much for vore but I do like the idea of being licked and nibbled at by someone



Apparently you do, you were referenced in his PM after all...


----------



## Magikian (Feb 5, 2010)

pretty damn sure this thread needs to make like a S.T.A.L.K.E.R.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Magikian said:


> pretty damn sure this thread needs to make like a S.T.A.L.K.E.R. and get out of here.


I SAID COME IN, DON'T STAND THERE!


----------



## Magikian (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I SAID COME IN, DON'T STAND THERE!



WHAT ARE YOU, DEAF? WHAT ARE YOU HERE?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Magikian said:


> WHAT ARE YOU, DEAF? WHAT ARE YOU HERE?


YOU CAN'T GO THERE!


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Titled: *From my playfully attentive gullet to you
> 
> *Hello. I'm GuzzleMuzzle.
> I have the most lovely monsterously long tongue, and it's best experienced within my unique gullet of the most deliciously concieved design.
> ...




What the...

What is this?
I don't even....


----------



## Aden (Feb 5, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This thread needs to die. Painfully.



I disagree, it's just getting good


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you do, you were referenced in his PM after all...



And how exactly do you know this?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Speaking of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. I went to 4 god damn stores and non of the had Call of Pripyat. I just caved in and bought it on newegg, should be here by monday...


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> I disagree, it's just getting good



But the OP left....it lost it's charm.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> And how exactly do you know this?



*PS: Ask Scotty about me if you want a bit of feedback.

...And 'pain and death free vore' is my specialty. 		

* 
HURR


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> *PS: Ask Scotty about me if you want a bit of feedback.
> 
> ...And 'pain and death free vore' is my specialty.
> 
> ...




Oh, didn't see that part 

Yeah, he's quite a charmer and it's tempting but it's a time and place deal for me....and it's not the time nor place.


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't even fucking like yiffing! Do furries not understand sarcasm?


That's the funniest part of it all. It's yo rep regardless.
Now you stop complaining and give the man what he wants.


----------



## Magikian (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Speaking of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. I went to 4 god damn stores and non of the had Call of Pripyat. I just caved in and bought it on newegg, should be here by monday...



I have to buy it on Steam once it gets on there, if i want to buy it legally.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> That's the funniest part of it all. It's yo rep regardless.
> Now you stop complaining and give the man what he wants.



*Yiff!* *Yiff!*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> That's the funniest part of it all. It's yo rep regardless.
> Now you stop complaining and give the man what he wants.


Or not, I don't like vore, buttsex, or RP yiffing.



Scotty1700 said:


> Oh, didn't see that part
> 
> Yeah, he's quite a charmer and it's tempting but it's a time and place deal for me....and it's not the time nor place.



Or you're a stereotypical bottom bitch whore fox.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Magikian said:


> I have to buy it on Steam once it gets on there, if i want to buy it legally.



Or use pirate bay, Oh wait....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Magikian said:


> I have to buy it on Steam once it gets on there, if i want to buy it legally.


I heard it was going to be on steam today, but I checked and it wasn't. I think the guys at GSC said it's going to be on soon, but they are having problems with the new publishers. I wanted the map from the boxed copy anyways because I am a whore for stupid useless shit.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Or not, I don't like vore, buttsex, or RP yiffing.
> 
> 
> 
> Or you're a stereotypical bottom bitch whore fox.



I think I am tbh, Not advertising my body and saying "FUCK ME" but more or less....I'm a stereotypical foxy whore =)

Lol, bottom bitch.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I think I am tbh, Not advertising my body and saying "FUCK ME" but more or less....I'm a stereotypical foxy whore =)
> 
> Lol, bottom bitch.


You should be more awesome and less of a stereotype. Like me.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You should be more awesome and less of a stereotype. Like me.



Well....Idk, I would like to but being stereotypical is fun


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well....Idk, I would like to but being stereotypical is fun


No it isn't. Being awesome is fun. Awesome like me...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No it isn't. Being awesome is fun. Awesome like me...



!$^&*^#&*(!^$!&*
Ive gotten you to use the wink face!!! From this point on, anyone who uses the wink face is pure awesome!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

being on top is where it's at..


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> being on top is where it's at..



Heh, burden the other person, I see what you're getting at.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> !$^&*^#&*(!^$!&*
> Ive gotten you to use the wink face!!! From this point on, anyone who uses the wink face is pure awesome!


I used it because it was appropriate, you use it because you're a whore >=[


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> fine with me


 
awesome ;D



Scotty1700 said:


> Heh, burden the other person, I see what you're getting at.


 
Sweetie, if I'm on top I can assure you I'm not a burden


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

This thread got derailed away from the PM the OP sent me too quickly. Let's go back to making fun of him.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

haha that guy is so fucked up. I get a little nauseus reading it.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread got derailed away from the PM the OP sent me too quickly. Let's go back to making fun of him.



I am in awe at the PM he sent you. I am laughing and going "WTF" at the same time.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 5, 2010)

what the mother fuck

vore is creepy


----------

